
How to Use Math to Get Rich in the Lottery [video] - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtlmXoHpNyI
======
yarapavan
For seven years, a group of students from MIT exploited a loophole in the
Massachusetts State Lottery’s Cash WinFall game to win drawing after drawing,
eventually pocketing more that $3 million. How did they do it? How did they
get away with it? And what does this all have to do with mathematical entities
like finite geometries, variance of probability distributions, and error-
correcting codes?

------
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: find a bug in the system/algorithm of _a_ lottery.

How to get rich in any lottery: be the one who runs it.

